# used guns



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Would like to know if anyone could send me in the direction of finding out what a gun may be worth . I have a few that are really old and would like to see what they are worth . Thank you in advance for your help .


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try gunbroker.com to see if there are any like yours up for sale or here http://auctionarms.com/


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

also cabelas msy have your info http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/community/gun/gun-home.jsp?hierarchyId=10468


----------



## chazman321 (Dec 7, 2007)

Search for the "Blue Book of Gun Values". It contains prices based on different conditions, serial numbers, and all sorts of different things...

Chazgoodsearchingman321


----------

